# Vista Help



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I today installed Vista Ultimate 64-bit and is lookin OK, not as fast and crisp as XP but will do the job. Just want to know the following:


Where's my Aero? How to turn it ON?
Where's my DirectX 10? How to get it?
Will using 32-bit apps on a 64-bit OS gonna cause any trouble? I'm trying to use at least the drivers 64-bit but most apps are 32-bit like Firefox,Winamp,VLC,Avast,Spybot etc. Are they going to possess or get into any trouble in this 64-bit environment?
Clear my doubts and ye shall thrive.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2008)

1) Update all the drivers
2) Run the system analysis again


DirectX 10 is API. Vista comes with directx 10.

you should be able to run 32 bit apps without any problem


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

1) Update all the drivers -Done
2) Run the system analysis again- Done

Now I've got my Aero, its running OK but When I tried to install programs through Digit's DVD's Autorun Interface, none of them ran. I had to manually run the installers from DVD contents. In case of VLC, all I got was a Zip file which later unzipped to a folder containing just files of VLC, how to actually install it, please guide me. Is it going to be like Linux, compiling Source Code to get it up and running?


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 16, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> 1) Update all the drivers -Done
> 2) Run the system analysis again- Done
> 
> Now I've got my Aero, its running OK but When I tried to install programs through Digit's DVD's Autorun Interface, none of them ran. I had to manually run the installers from DVD contents. In case of VLC, all I got was a Zip file which later unzipped to a folder containing just files of VLC, how to actually install it, please guide me. Is it going to be like Linux, compiling Source Code to get it up and running?



Since you got the Zipped version of VLC, it is the non-installer version. That means it does not come with an installer and cant be installed. But the program executable is given there and you can run VLC just by clicking it.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

Dood I know that but in XP it ran like a charm and was able to shell extend it and all the usual stuff, here it is lying in a folder like a P.O.S which it is not.


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 16, 2008)

that is why i consider XP,as the best os.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

Read my siggy and u'll know why I had to shift to this god-awful OS!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ still dunno why!!!!!!!!

XP maharaj ki JAI!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

I had to shift because now my RAM is 4GB plus 512MB GDDR3 memory of GPU. XP showed only 3.25GB of RAM whilst now in 64-bit Vista I'm able to fully utilize mt RAM.


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 17, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I had to shift because now my RAM is 4GB plus 512MB GDDR3 memory of GPU. XP showed only 3.25GB of RAM whilst now in 64-bit Vista I'm able to fully utilize mt RAM.



Surely 32 bit XP can't do justice with 4GB RAM while 64 bit Bit Vista can. But I wonder what you'll do with that huge amount of memory to 'fully utilize' it ?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Surely 32 bit XP can't do justice with 4GB RAM while 64 bit Bit Vista can. But I wonder what you'll do with that huge amount of memory to 'fully utilize' it ?


OK then here's what I do on my PC:


GAMEZ
Visual Studio 2008
SQL Server 2008
Netbeans
Try Blender and other Animation and Design products
Game Programming
Game Designing
All of the above mentioned tasks are done by me at my own accord, no one teaches or coaches me so there is lot of trial and error involved.

With my new MOBo, in XP the songs sounded awesome and the level of Bass that was earlier provided by my Sub at 4th level was now available at 2nd but in Vista everything has F'd up. I've installed the Realtek drivers, configured the Speakers internally in Vista too, set output volume to maximum but still Output is weak and even turning the bass full up on both Sub and in Winamp doesn't gives good sound. WTH is going on???


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

Try reformat, and don't install SP1, that's like only thing I can say now!!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 17, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> OK then here's what I do on my PC:
> 
> 
> GAMEZ
> ...



For one time, play the song in Vista Media Center app. You will see lot of difference in audio quality.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 17, 2008)

desiibond said:


> For one time, play the song in Vista Media Center app. You will see lot of difference in audio quality.


U mean Windows Media Player 11. I did that too and when switched the speakers type to large speakers, no audio output at all!

Well i tried "Windows Media Center" too and here the problem gets worse, it tries to emulate 5.1 surround sound in basic MP3 songs which kills  the bass even further, looks like for songs XP is best but I intended to use Vista for these multimedia purposes only and now this is what I get, shitty sound from my good audio setup


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 18, 2008)

So I had to reformat my system again today and earlier too I was using Google's Desktop search on my 64-bit Vista Ultimate and now today when I tried to do so again I got the error that "Google Desktop is not currently compatible with your operating
system. It requires a 32-bit version of Windows Vista, Windows XP
or Windows 2000 Service Pack 3 or above." I tries to run it in compatibility mode for XP SP2 but still of no use. Help me guys!


----------



## iMav (Oct 18, 2008)

1. Vista's sound output is much (read again, much) better than XP. What audio card & version of drivers are you using?
2. Google Desktop is only for 32bit XP/Vista, so you cannot use it. A fact accepted by Google and they have said that it is something that they might *consider*.


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 18, 2008)

@ Plasma Snake, I think you are not using the proper 64 bit WHQL certified drivers for your sound card in Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit. May be that is the sole reason for bad audio.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 19, 2008)

This is my RealTek driver info:
Driver Version- 6.0.1.5628
DirectX version- 10.0
Audio Controller- HD Audio
Audio Codec- ALC1200
Sound from every place, i.e. in Realtek setup, Window's configuration, everywhere has been configured to the max but still the sound I'm getting is not upto the level, which I was getting in XP. Bass has been just snuffed out, highs and mids are clear but without bass they r just waste. Moreover as I said b4, audio level too has dropped, the intesity of sound available at low levels is now accessed at comparably high level. 
The sound card is onboard solution available on my ASUS P5QC motherboard and it is very good considering the fact that S/PDIF connectors are also available. Speakers are Creative T6060! The drivers I'm using r the ones that came in the mobo's DVD. how to update them?


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2008)

Try downloading the drivers here:

*support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Alternately to search for updates: 

Device Manager -> Sound, video... -> Properties -> Update driver.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 19, 2008)

I did the latter and there were no updates available. Just checked the link too, provided above, Audio drivers are up to date and WHQL certified. Problem that I've perceived is that Vista is trying to make stereo mp3 songs into multi channel ones, spreading sound over all channels thus giving better highs and mids but killing Bass in the process.


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2008)

Try 2 things:

1. Control panel -> Sound -> Playback -> Speakers -> Enhancements -> Uncheck "Disable all sound effects".

If that does not work...

2. Under device manager roll back to a Vista driver as in don't install Realtek drivers use Vista's drivers.

If nothing happens, contact Asus.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 19, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> OK then here's what I do on my PC:
> 
> 
> 
> With my new MOBo, in XP the songs sounded awesome and the level of Bass that was earlier provided by my Sub at 4th level was now available at 2nd but in Vista everything has F'd up. I've installed the Realtek drivers, configured the Speakers internally in Vista too,



wonder why, on my computer, ive not been able to get the sound quality offered by vista in XP. MP3s sound awesome in vista on my creative 2.1

mobo MSI K9NGM


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2008)

There's some config issues on his machine. It's not Vista but some settings not proper.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 19, 2008)

In my next post I'll give u screenies of my config and then u can tell me if its all right or anything wrong


----------



## desiibond (Oct 20, 2008)

^^What imav said is true. Am getting superb audio quality in Vista's media center. YOu may have to setup speakers again in VMC.

1) Go got Vista Media center -> Tasks -> Settings
2) Go to Windows Media Center Setup
3) Set Up Your Speakers
4) Click on Next
5) Select "2 speakers", click on Next
6) Test and click on next
7) Click on Finish. Now try to play audio in media center.

Also, go to WMP11 and disable SRS and Bass, set the equalizer to one tha suites your need better. Then play music over Vista Media Center.

PS: Vista Media Center uses WMP11 to play audio and video.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 20, 2008)

Below are the imageshack links to my screenshot uploads of my Audio Configuration,please check them out. My preferred audio player is Winamp and for Video its VLC.
Wud have loved to give the screenies itself here but forum doesn't allows more than 15 so here are the links to the images.

*img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=windefaudio3do8.jpg

*img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=realtek7ch0.jpg

*img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=realtek2me2.jpg

*img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=config1ge0.jpg

*img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=audiolevelspd0.jpg

*img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=audioconfigkr8.jpg

*img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=configfinaleuz1.jpg

*img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=realtek1rv3.jpg

*img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=realtek6ng2.jpg

*img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=windefaudio2ek6.jpg

*img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=windefaudione3.jpg

*img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=realtek5ch4.jpg

*img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=config3tp8.jpg

*img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=realtek4rq6.jpg

*img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=realtek9ss8.jpg

*img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=realtek8mb5.jpg

*img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=realtek3lg9.jpg

*img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=config2qx7.jpg

So i tinkered with the settings a lil bit more and did these 2 things:


Swapped Center channel and Subwoofer inputs from Realtek Audio manager.
Disabled the Bass Management.
The bass has considerably improved but the intensity problem persists. Guess would have to live with it till Windows 7 comes out or migrate completely to Linux.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I had to shift because now my RAM is 4GB plus 512MB GDDR3 memory of GPU. *XP showed only 3.25GB of RAM* whilst now in 64-bit Vista I'm able to fully utilize mt RAM.


 
Hey..plasma..there is a thread on the same topic..on how 2 utilize RAM in 32-Bit XP 
even if u have more than 3.5GB of RAM....so,no problem @ all


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 21, 2008)

Asus onboard sound does have a problem with x64 vista, specially if you have 4.1 or 5.1 speakers. If you select 2.1 output then it sounds better.
Sound in Xp is better & thats one of the reason I am still with XP (dual boot)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 23, 2008)

Few days back I extended a partition on my 400GB HDD using Vista's in-built partitioning tool. It made the 400GB HDD into a Dynamic disk. Can I revert it back to its non-dynamic nature with some other partitioning tool? Will there be any loss of data in the process?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 24, 2008)

Koi jawaab to do!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 1, 2008)

plasma yaar vista sucks *img507.imageshack.us/img507/8905/20081101012438nn4.th.png*img507.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif 
when i copy or transfer data to 1 place to another its too much time i also enable the advanced performance in policy.XP is best

i switch from vista 32 to 64 no performance will be increased yup miss one thing increased my hard disk space its take more space than 32 b


----------



## iMav (Nov 1, 2008)

Are you on SP1?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 1, 2008)

yes


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm too on SP1 and 80GB of Data transfer between 2 HDD took friggin 6 hours!


----------



## iMav (Nov 1, 2008)

Try installing these:

*support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/938979

*depositfiles.com/files/1575704


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 2, 2008)

useless run the setup the message show the update does not apply to your system.i also turn off RDC but vista sucks means sucks


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 2, 2008)

Same here dude, no $hite happens, same message as Nightmare's


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 18, 2008)

plasma finally i fix it disable the the RDC and few service sorry i don't remember the service u can find easily find it just open the service but one thing is dead sure next time when i format my pc the vista is never install in my pc i used Window 7 its works gr8 just using 512 MB RAM i have some driver issue that why i uninstall


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 19, 2008)

Where'd u got Windows 7? How to disable RDC? What is it anyway?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

You are kidding. Win7 is not released yet


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 19, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> plasma finally i fix it disable the the RDC and few service sorry i don't remember the service u can find easily find it just open the service but one thing is dead sure next time when i format my pc the vista is never install in my pc i used Window 7 its works gr8 just using 512 MB RAM i have some driver issue that why i uninstall


Some punctuation would surely help here.


jojothedragon said:


> You are kidding. Win7 is not released yet


He is talking about the Preview version released in PDC last October.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 19, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Where'd u got Windows 7? How to disable RDC? What is it anyway?



control panel>>programs and features>>(*in left side last option*) Turn Window features on or off>>Remote Differential Compression  disable it 

My Enable Features 
1-Group Policy Preference  CSE
2-Microsoft Net Framework 3.0>>XPS Viewer
3-Print Service>>Internet Printing Client 
4-Window DFS Replication service
*

Remote Differential Compression*

Remote Differential Compression (RDC) allows data to be synchronized with a remote source using compression techniques to minimize the amount of data sent across the network.

Many pre-Windows Vista computers and devices are not compatible with RDC which makes transferring files across a network slower for a Windows Visa computer because it’s trying to use RDC.






jojothedragon said:


> You are kidding. Win7 is not released yet



i used the Microsoft windows 7 32Bit Build 6801 i know 7 is coming in 2010


----------



## sam9s (Nov 19, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I'm too on SP1 and 80GB of Data transfer between 2 HDD took friggin 6 hours!



WTH!!! Even I am using Vista x64 for ages and I have not faced ANY such driver sound/Display issues, its not Vista, as iMav said its always the setting which differ, and people usually opt the easy way out of rolling back to the fav OS, when infact its just tweaking that needs to be done and the thing become even better than the fav.

I did not do any HDD optimization simply installed my SATA HDD as everyone does and I get app 50-70MBps transfer rate while transferring between SATA. IDE transfer definitely is slow. Infact on my 32MB buffer segate HDD, I get close to 110MBps when transferring data between partitions. In any case even if I am transferring data between two HDD, the speed never falls below 50MBps.
about close to 4GB in a minute and 
80GB does not take more than.......20 minutes between two HDD and mere 12 minutes between same 32MB buffer segate........... 6 Hrs u talking about!!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif...dude  something IS wrong......

and BTW even I am with SP1

*i33.tinypic.com/2jam7sy.jpg



NIGHTMARE said:


> plasma yaar vista sucks *img507.imageshack.us/img507/8905/20081101012438nn4.th.png*img507.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
> when i copy or transfer data to 1 place to another its too much time i also enable the advanced performance in policy.XP is best
> 
> i switch from vista 32 to 64 no performance will be increased yup miss one thing increased my hard disk space its take more space than 32 b



Nightmare you also check out the setting man do something.....you are not even getting a crippled USB 2.0 speed......


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 20, 2008)

bro already fix it still have one issue i can't configure the Wi-Fi with my laptop in XP its works fine but with vista


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 10, 2008)

See here and tell me if its normal 
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/189/transferyk1.th.jpg
Vista $uck$ donkey's rear big time in the matter of data transfer.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 10, 2008)

i mention some setting above u do that


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 10, 2008)

Kari yaar but no effect


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 11, 2008)

yaar yeh kuch screen shot services jo main ban kar rakhi hai isko try kar le aur Turn window features on & off main jo jo tick hai woh yeh 1-Group Policy preference 2-Microsoft Net Framework 3.0>>XPS Viewer 3-Print Services>>Internet Printed Client 4 Windows DFS Replication Service 


Disable this services


*img156.imageshack.us/img156/9215/12105514ci7.jpg
*img167.imageshack.us/img167/1569/22121228ge2.jpg
*img101.imageshack.us/img101/3541/32135324zu7.jpg
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/883/47890075sa5.png


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2008)

Turn speaker fill on in realtek controt panel and select 5.1 speaker. This will solve the audio problem. I have the same t6060 as you running loud and clear in vista 32bit.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 12, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Turn speaker fill on in realtek controt panel and select 5.1 speaker. This will solve the audio problem. I have the same t6060 as you running loud and clear in vista 32bit.



wat r u taking about read carefully then write man


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't worry dude, he's talking about my earlier faced sound issues. Don't go Postal and be his Nightmare.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2008)

Yo! plasma is your audio issue fixed yet? And looks like your hdd is not full formatted or quick formatted. This hdd slow speed might happen for this reason.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 12, 2008)

I always full format my HDDs and now I've started using Tera Copy and the transfers rates have increased at a geometric rate. Still dunno why native Vista transfer is so slow?


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2008)

^^well dont be surprised if you HDD's wear out sooner than you thought


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes.........Tera Copy is an excellent freebee for Vista

@Plasma_Snake  read this month Digit Fast Track, past PC World issues or even surf through the pcworld.com website.You will get the best free utilities for Vista there. No more headache. Tame vista to your needs.


----------



## Crysis900 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tera copy is a gr8 software. May be you should run chkdsk on your drives to varify their status.


----------

